# المرضي عنهم



## amina36

مرحبا
هل يصحّ أن نقول: من هؤلاء المرضيّ عنهم؟ (رضي) أم المرضى عنهم لآن القاعدة تقول البة من استعمال ى مع الفعل الناقص المتبوع بحرف جر.
شكرا
امينة​


----------



## barkoosh

سأحاول أن أجيب بقدر ما فهمت من السؤال. إن لم يكن جوابي هو المطلوب، يرجى إعلامي بالأمر.‏

بما أن "رضي" فعل ثلاثي، فاسم مفعوله على وزن "مفعول". فمثلما نقول "سمع - مسموع"، كذلك يكون اسم المفعول من "رضي" هو أصلاً "مَرْضُوي" وإنما تُستبدل الواو بياء فيصير "مَرْضِيّ". أما الفعل الرباعيّ على وزن "أفعل"، مثل "أنجز" و"أرضى"، فاسم مفعوله على وزن "مُفعَل"، أي "مُنجَز" و"مُرضَى". ولا أظن أنه توجد علاقة لحرف الجر.‏​


----------



## NADIA33

اجل يصح ان نقول  مرضي و الاصل فيها مرضوي على وزن مفعول ولكن حدث تغيير في الكلمة لالتقاء حرفين ساكنين هما الواو و الياء و اللغة العربية لا تقبل ذلك فتم حذف الواو وبمأن الياء في اخر الكلمة تستدعي الكسر فقد تم تحويل  حركةالضاد الى كسرة كي تناسب الياء فاصبحت مرضي


----------

